# What is the cuddliest exotic mammal you've owned?



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

One day, I would LOVE to get an exotic mammal. It won't be for a good few years, but I want one I can handle, so I'd probably get it as young as possible.

But here's a question for you guys, what exotic mammal have you owned that has been cuddliest? Species-wise or just a one-off that loved a good cuddle


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

Skunks are definitely the cuddliest  and the most likely to want to cuddle in my experience. But raccoons... there's something special about them, they're a lot more work but when they're in a sweet, cuddly mood nothing can beat that!!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

suity said:


> Skunks are definitely the cuddliest  and the most likely to want to cuddle in my experience. But raccoons... there's something special about them, they're a lot more work but when they're in a sweet, cuddly mood nothing can beat that!!


Sort of know where you are coming from, agree 100 per cent on the skunkie thing, Lin agrees 101 per cent about the coonie thing! She loves Luca monster like nothing else and when he is good, he is lovely but when he is bad.......I`m sure you understand!:lol2:

Dave.


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

I'd say skunk aswell


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

For me it has to be squirrel monkeys.
They are always adorable..
But one of my mates has a male cap
In his troop and nothing gives cuddles like him.
His female brown and white skunk is close though.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Skunks! My dear Ozzy skunk had the most cuddlesome fur - it was reallt thick and soft and I could stroke it all day!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Rosy has to be the cuddliest animal I've ever met! 










She'll jump on my lap at every available opportunity 










She'll happily sleep cuddled up from 9pm-7am! Here's her favourite position.....
(Bad pic, taken on phone. She's bald 'cos she was neutered recently)










:2thumb:


----------



## Mumtothemiss (Jan 7, 2012)

For me definitely my skunk. She was at the vet the other day and they (I suspect) kept her longer than necessary as they were all busy cuddling her.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

I would agree skunks love a cuddle as much as humans do I like to think!

Jesus that skunk is obese! Is it a rescue?

Stu


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Not this!!!










He does NOT like to be cuddled, everything has to be on his terms, I was picking him up here after a walk as he doesn't always like to go back in his enclosure but I wouldn't normally try to cuddle him. He will leap onto my back though and loves having his ears and chest rubbed...


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

stubeanz said:


> I would agree skunks love a cuddle as much as humans do I like to think!
> 
> Jesus that skunk is obese! Is it a rescue?
> 
> Stu


Although Rosy was a tiny bit overweight when I got her, she ain't obese. That's just loose skin that tends to spread when she relaxes......bit like a pancake 

She's normal weight....she just has bingo wings!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Sapphire the arctic fox. She is the most dog like of all our foxes and demands cuddles from Mr Elina:


Sapphire loves her Daddy by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

She also kisses everyone she meets weather they want kisses or not.

I would say Harry who is one of my corsac foxes but he only loves me, same goes for Valla who is also a corsac. 

-Elina


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

Okay, it's decided, I'm getting a skunk 

My fiancé has okay'd it for when we have our own place, I want somewhere with a garage to make somewhere for the Skunk to be alone when it wants to be (As, in the future there will be more than just my Skunk, cat and Beardie living with us)


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

It would be well worth visiting some skunks and their owners first before completely making up your mind. getting one without doing so you might find after a few months a skunk isnt for you at all. If your house proud it wouldnt be good to have a skunk running around the front room, if you had a beautiful carpet or lovely wallpaper as they like to scratch and dig. My front room carpet was dug up within 10 minutes of getting digger home - hence the name!! Im not saying it wont be but sometimes wrong decisions are made. Our skunk is friendly but dosent want cuddles and wouldnt dream of sitting on my lap for long. She is cuddly though i do have to say. Remember they can and do some times spray. Personally for something to cuddle and will just adore you, you just cant beat a shih tzu! I wanted a good size mammal and everyone i talked to recommended a racoon. All said they were amazing, good and made great pets. I spent a long time reading and chatting about them. When we got rocco he was lovely. Sadly i have to say i had made a mistake. He was a complete jackel and hyde. - a typical raccoon. The biggest problem was the..im doing to rip your ears off for fun.. lol. He was great and i really do miss him but was a lot of hard work and not really what i was expecting. Yes i made a mistake. On the plus side i found him an amazing home with a great guy and some big dogs to be his brothers.(he liked dogs and as a pup grew up with some big ones - he was about 7 months old). I wish i had visited people now. I wish people told me what they can be really like. We had a number of people that came to look at rocco and although a few were potential good new homes, i think i put a few off keeping racoons.
I do love my richardsons ground squirrels, although Gordon is friendly, loves cuddles and is perfect his misses is just evil. lol. There are loads to keep so dont just jump to the first animal you think is going to be right, go visit and make sure. :2thumb:


those foxes look cuddly.


----------

